# fixture units



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

The city wants to to add two bathrooms to the gymnasium in town. My boss wants to know if the contractor will need another bldg supply off the main. How many fixture units can be put on a 2" line @ 65 psi, running approx. 80 feet from the backflow? I used to know how to figure this out, but lack of use breeds forgetfulness.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

What is your jurisdiction? According to Ontario Building Code, water supply piping size is simply a product of pressure, length of run, and fixture units.

I understand that in the U.S., velocity is also a factor. With more info, I can tell you what MY codebook says...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry for the sideways pic, it was the best way to get it clearly with the iPhone camera...

Says 360 FU's... Seems awfully fishy to me, I'm going to do some more reading...


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

what code are you under?


----------



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry for the delayin responding.
I'm in south Florida... Southern Bldg code


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

pipefighter said:


> Sorry for the delayin responding.
> I'm in south Florida... Southern Bldg code


 Flori-Duhh....:blink:


----------



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

pipefighter said:


> The city wants to to add two bathrooms to the gymnasium in town. My boss wants to know if the contractor will need another bldg supply off the main. How many fixture units can be put on a 2" line @ 65 psi, running approx. 80 feet from the backflow? I used to know how to figure this out, but lack of use breeds forgetfulness.


I would suggest you look in your jurisdiction code book. That would be the best place to look. 
Here in Calgary it depends on number of fixture units, total developed length in the system and the pressure coming into the building. Which you seem to only be missing the total fixture units currently in place. But keep in mind you need the pressure coming into the building.
Once you have that information, you can reference a chart in the code book and it will tell you right away if the current water main can support two additional bathroom groups.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:no:



pipefighter said:


> Sorry for the delayin responding.
> I'm in south Florida... *Southern Bldg code*


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted by pipefighter
> Sorry for the delayin responding.
> I'm in south Florida... Southern Bldg code





> Originally Posted by Protech :no:



UT OH.... Busted! :laughing:

Southern Building Code didn't fly....

Pssst try Boca Code see if that works...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Look here:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Look here:


Even I knew that except for the year...:laughing:

Me thinks we gots a poser...:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

There may be an updated code book or there may be some revisions, but I don't have 'em.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Page 215 has your answer


----------

